# Eggs failed to hatch



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

Our latest batch of eggs failed to hatch - no big loss as there were only three eggs. But I’m curious to know what went wrong. I could hear chirping from all three eggs a few days ago but they all failed to pip. I opened one up and noticed it didn’t have an egg tooth. Can anyone think of a reason why the chick failed to develop its egg tooth?


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

I’ve just opened the other two and both had egg teeth, so I’m still searching for the reason why they didn’t hatch.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The parents. I don't know enough about ducks and the genetics they carry but when something like that happens with chickens it usually leads back to a problem with either the hen or both parents. 

That stinks that they didn't hatch. I wonder what would have happened if you made a pip hole when you could hear them. Do they cry like they're in distress?


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

They were chicken eggs. The chicks were fully formed and looked all ready to go. It was this hen’s first attempt so maybe that has something to do with it. She looks upset right now but hopefully she’ll start laying again soon and have better luck next time.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm getting mixed up with all you people incubating different eggs. 

I'd have to dig a bit because I've forgotten what the parents can possess that will cause them to die in the shell like that.


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

We’re currently hatching some muscovy duck eggs as well. It will be that ducks third (and last) attempt as were getting rid of the muscovies and getting some runner ducks instead.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Runners are cool.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Biring said:


> I've just opened the other two and both had egg teeth, so I'm still searching for the reason why they didn't hatch.


Everyone has their own method. If I hear the chick, I am guilty of helping with the pip hole if they are struggling, if for no other reason than oxygen. I also keep my humidity high during the hatch but you are hatching under the hen. Usually, when I have chicks fail to hatch it is due to genetic anomalies with rarer breeds. Your native breeds with plenty of genetic diversity should be tough as nails. Also, I keep a hatching record book, number the eggs and try to note anything pertinent or unusual from hatch to hatch.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I helped when it was necessary. There's an art to it when you think about it. Too early you kill them, too late it kills them. 

Only once did I have to help a chick hatch that was under a hen. It was during drought in TN.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I helped when it was necessary. There's an art to it when you think about it. Too early you kill them, too late it kills them.
> 
> Only once did I have to help a chick hatch that was under a hen. It was during drought in TN.


Yes, there is definitely an art to it, it takes patience and some experience to know what you are listening to and seeing.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, it's why I really don't like to give advice to those that are very new to hatching. But at the same time if it means the baby makes it it is sort of worth the risk.


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

We are not too concerned. A certain amount of failure is part of the natural order. The hen is back running around with the cockerel, we have another hen likely to start laying again within the next month and three or four more within two months. Then there are “the terrorists” (batch no.3) coming through. We need to build our barn before we run out of space to house all our birds.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Keep letting the girls hatch and you'll be building extensions on to that barn for years.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Or you may be able to get enough of a breeding program going that it can be self-sustaining and maybe pay for itself.


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

We’ve just paid a deposit to a carpenter to build the barn. Once it is nearing completion I’ll make a thread about it in the coops forum.

I don’t imagine we’ll ever make much money from raising chickens but we will hopefully we’ll get enough eggs and meat to make it worthwhile. Although our hens only lay about 40-60 eggs per year and they are tiny!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Biring said:


> We've just paid a deposit to a carpenter to build the barn. Once it is nearing completion I'll make a thread about it in the coops forum.
> 
> I don't imagine we'll ever make much money from raising chickens but we will hopefully we'll get enough eggs and meat to make it worthwhile. Although our hens only lay about 40-60 eggs per year and they are tiny!


Even if you can offset some of your feed costs, that is good. Keep us posted on the barn build, I'm sure folks will want to see pictures of the construction.


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

Our feed costs are not much: we have about an acre of paddy fields which we rent out in exchange for half a tonne of paddy per crop. And if that’s not enough I can make a bit of space to grow some maize.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

That's great!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'll be looking forward to watching the new barn coming together.


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

First week or so is ground work, cement pillars, etc. Not very exciting to look at. I’ll take photos and start the thread once we’ve got to the stage where we welcome input - position of perches, number and spacing of nest boxes etc.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Like you don't already know what is going to work best for your birds. Just learning how things are different in other countries is worth every pic you take.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

That's exciting! Pretty soon you will have a chicken empire!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Like you don't already know what is going to work best for your birds. Just learning how things are different in other countries is worth every pic you take.


Yes absolutely. We really appreciate the pictures!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Biring said:


> Our latest batch of eggs failed to hatch - no big loss as there were only three eggs. But I'm curious to know what went wrong. I could hear chirping from all three eggs a few days ago but they all failed to pip. I opened one up and noticed it didn't have an egg tooth. Can anyone think of a reason why the chick failed to develop its egg tooth?


Genetics can cause eggs to fail as mentioned. I have not read page two of your thread so possibly these has been mentioned too. I do not use an incubator very often. The below is in reference to broody hens.

Humidity-If the weather is wet the eggs membranes become sticky preventing the chick from rotating within the egg and hatching successfully. I have had eggs get so high in humidity that the air cell becomes partially filled with water causing the chick to drown when it internally pips.
When the weather is too dry egg membranes may get tough almost like leather preventing the chick from internally pipping. Also, the membranes have a tendency to dry to the chicks preventing successful hatching.
Last-If the hen is scared away from the nest or, for whatever reason, the hen is off the nest too long, the chicks are weakened which may cause DIS.

I always think of hatch day as the hardest day in a bird's life; so many things can go wrong to kill the baby before it even gets a chance at life.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Yes, it is pretty much the toughest day.


----------

